# Rental Movies...



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone find that rental movies do not include HD audio, True HD , Loseless etc??? I use Netflix for Blue ray rentals however I am not so sure they have HD audio encoded on them. I bought a retail version and there sure was a difference. What is that all about?


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

fschris said:


> Does anyone find that rental movies do not include HD audio, True HD , Loseless etc??? I use Netflix for Blue ray rentals however I am not so sure they have HD audio encoded on them. I bought a retail version and there sure was a difference. What is that all about?


Can't comment about the HD stereo thing being that I'm still happy with SD content, but the discs you rent from NF are many times different than the commercial versions so for people to get all the goodies on the DVD they have to actually buy them.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

There was actually a letter to the editor in the current edition of Home Theaeter Magazine about this very issue. Netflix discs don't have the HD audio for a many Blurays.

I think that there is an audible differnce between the lossy and lossless (HD) audio.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive ripped several BLKBUSTR blurays and they always have the HD audio tracks 

Are you using the online NF or the rental discs :huh:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hold on now... Seriously? Some NF blurays that should have DTS HD or True HD Audio actually don't carry it???

Or am I missing something...


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I haven't seen this in the Netflix movies I've rented, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Hollywood studios pulled some like this. They are more afraid of piracy than anything, but I'd like to get proper audio from my rentals, and not something I can get from streaming.


----------



## paulster (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, you do see this on certain Blu-ray rentals. I've had a few from RedBox (to try before I buy) and they've had lossy audio tracks on the rentals and lossless audio on the retail discs. I think it's either an anti-piracy measure or a means of getting the rental version on a single-layer disc to save cost.

There is even at least one title, the name of which escapes me at the moment, that has a lossy audio track on the retail version unless you stump up the cash for the two-disc special edition version, with a load of extras you probably don't want, which then gives you a lossless track instead. That's really scummy behaviour from the studios.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I bet the single vs double layer discs is a big part of it. Secondarily, piracy.

Those two factors, I can understand.

Selling BD disc, tho, in two different formats? That's cheap. Just goes to show, visiting bluray.com and checking all of the variations of a movie is probably a good idea!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

27dnast said:


> Hold on now... Seriously? Some NF blurays that should have DTS HD or True HD Audio actually don't carry it???
> 
> 
> > Yep, I have had several blu rays from Netflix stamped "RENTAL" on the label that had only DD 5.1 or DTS. Not sure if it is an expense cutting measure, or a marketing ploy to get you to buy the disc.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

Yikes. I've bought quite a few used Blu's that carry the "Rental" designation on it. I will have to check for lack of HD audio. That would make me question those purchases. 

Luckily, they are mostly the movies for my wife. I doubt she would notice, or care, as she can also watch streaming video without any complaints (I've learned to keep my mouth shut during those, too...). My Dad was big into audio and video and he created a monster. "Who's standing in front of my speaker? You're ruining the imaging!" "What's that on my screen?! A baby mosquito?!". Not including HD audio is not good.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

I've seen this sometimes from Netflix BluRays. It's a bit annoying, especially since Netflix charges you more to get the BluRay discs in the firs place. It is not all the time though - I would say maybe 30% of the BDs I get don't have the lossless audio tracks. They do almost always take out the extras though - that is not really bothering me, except that they usually leave the previews in - which is the one part of the disc I really could do without.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, it is pretty much hit or miss with Netflix. I have not noticed a pattern, although there may be one. Kind of a bummer when the latest blockbuster you rented has the HD audio removed.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have seen this with both Netflix and Redbox along with missing features.
"This disc is intended for rental purposes and only includes the feature film. Own it on Blu-Ray or DVD to view these bonus features and complete your movie watching experience." 
Personally I think this is just the typical misguided movie studio money grab similar to the music industry trying to discourage downloads in favor of purchasing CD's.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

i wonder if there is any other netflix type companies that rent out full version blue ray


----------



## JeffKnob (May 30, 2007)

From what I have noticed it is only with Lionsgate movies.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

JeffKnob said:


> From what I have noticed it is only with Lionsgate movies.


Which is weird, as those are usually the ones that drop in price and offer cheap $5 blu's at Wal-mart. Some are halfway decent, others are very very cheesy.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

jeffknob said:


> from what i have noticed it is only with lionsgate movies.


exactly!!!!


----------

